# Spanien-Katalanien, Angeln?



## Hechtbarsch1 (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich bin diesen Sommer erstmalig in Spanien, speziell in Katalanien (Girona bis Costa Brava). 
Gewässer (Flüsse) gibt es dort wohl reichlich. Aber ein Bekannter sagte mir, er hat dort zwar dicke Fische im Fluss aber keine Angler gesehen. 
Weiss jemand, ob bzw. wie oder wo Angeln möglich ist. Sind die Küstenbereiche frei? Braucht man eine Art Fischereischein?
Danke und PetriHeil!


----------



## Marlin1 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spanien-Katalanien, Angeln?*

Grüß dich,

in Katalonien brauchst du sowohl im Meer wie auch in den Binnengewässern eine Lizens.

Die bekommst du aber, anders als in Deutschland, in Spanien problemlos. Einfach mit deinem Personalausweis in das nächste Rathaus spaziert und eine Lizenz für die ganze Provinz Catalunya erworben. Kostet für ein Jahr 12,- €, für 5 Jahre 40,- €. Wenn du Glück hast gibt es auch ein Angelgeschäft, das die Lizens für diczh besorgt.

Bitte lass dich nicht von der Guardia Civil ohne Schein erwischen, das gibt massiven Ärger und wird richtig Teuer.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Hechtbarsch1 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spanien-Katalanien, Angeln?*

Danke für die Info Reinhold.#6

Ich hab inzwischen auch noch einen passenden Thread zu diesem Thema gefunden.

Gruss und PetriHeil wünscht Torsten#h


----------



## Hechtbarsch1 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spanien-Katalanien, Angeln?*

... und ich nochmal.

Weiss jemand ob und wie es in den Flüssen in Katalonien angelmässig aussieht? 
Wie gesagt, ein Bekannter meinte, dass er in den Flüssen dicke Karpfen usw. schwimmen gesehen hat. Nur nirgendwo einen Angler.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Marlin1 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spanien-Katalanien, Angeln?*

Hallo Thorsten,

ab nächste Woche ist da auch wieder zumindest ein Angler zu  sehen. Ich fahre heute abend los. :vik:

Fische gibt es in den Flüssen genug, nicht nur Karpfen, aber auch gute und schlechte Plätze. Es ist in Spanien wie überall.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## spy (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spanien-Katalanien, Angeln?*

Ter,  Lobregad, Fluvia usw sind Hecht, Waller, Schwarzbarsch, Zander und Karpfenverseucht. Aber das Meer ist der eigentliche Hit.


----------



## ritschwumm (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spanien-Katalanien, Angeln?*

Hallo Hechtbarsch1,

Zum Riu Ter ...

Sehr gute Bestände an Karpfen im Teil unterhalb Toroella de Montgri. Sollen auch gute Schwarzbarsche vorhanden sein (an den "Staustufen") habe selbst aber noch keine bekommen. Auch dicke Meeräschen gibt es im unteren Teil, welche allerdings extrem mißtrauisch sind.
Aufgrund der Verschlammung habe ich die Besten Erfahrungen mit Popups und 80 Gr. Festblei gemacht.... :vik:

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ritschwumm (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spanien-Katalanien, Angeln?*

Riu Ter II,
So bin nun wieder aus Spanien daheim. Diese Jahr ging nix auf Pop ups :c
Aber mit Mais aus der Dose gab es Karpfen satt. Ein kleiner Wehmutstropfen war allerdings dabei ...diesmal kein Fisch über 2 Pfund  

Gruß Marcus


----------

